# What to expect at first consultation?



## Abernathie (Feb 10, 2009)

So I have booked in my first appointment at Midland fertility clinic for the end of March and was wondering what to expect from this first appointment?
And what happens after that.

Any info would be great  

Sarah


----------



## OneStepAtATime (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Sarah
I started out at MFS, then because of their waiting list for sperm tried 3 IUIs down in London, then moved back to MFS for IVF as I came top of their waiting list at last (that took about a year to work my way up the waiting list!). 

The first contact I made with MFS was by going to an open evening. Looking on their website there are one a month, the next being:

February 2009 Thursday 26 February 6:00 - 8:00pm
Open Evening at MFS’ Aldridge clinic
  
March 2009 Thursday 26 March 6:00 - 8:00pm
Open Evening at MFS’ Aldridge clinic 

I found the open evening gave me a chance to look around (and find the place for a start! It wasn't obvious to me where it was) 

The first consultation was with a fertility nurse and I think a doctor as well to discuss what I was thinking of doing. Then I think I had an appt for baseline tests (bloods etc.). I think I then met with the Director of the centre because I was thinking of egg freezing (MFS are one of the only places in the country with a trackrecord of successful live births following egg freezing) - and following that discussion I decided to go straight for treatment. I also had a meeting with the embryologist to go through picking sperm. 

I've found MFS very friendly - in my opinion much friendlier than LWC - especially the nurses. The doctors seem more aloof wherever you go. 

How old are you? Do you know what you're thinking of doing yet?
OneStep


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Hello Abernathie

Congratulations on getting started on the rollercoaster!

Aweeze had her treatment at MFS - i am sure she will be along soon to give you some info.

Some1

xx

Ooh - just seen that onestep has replied already!!


----------



## Abernathie (Feb 10, 2009)

hey,

Thanks for the replys.

Im 30 and looking at doing IUI asap really. I know the waiting list for donor sperm is 6-12 months. I don't mind this time scale.
I think the open evening is a great idea and will attend one. Im a nightmare for getting lost  
I might also think about freezing some eggs so I have something for the future but not really looked into this in detail yet.

Very exciting to finally have started this!


----------



## OneStepAtATime (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Sarah
Just to say, the signage when you're driving isn't very clear. What really helped me was the picture of the very tall building that's on their letterhead - that's where it is!

I know they've very recently (since I was thinking about it) started vitrification for eggs which is meant to be much more successful than the older methods of egg freezing.

You may have already found them, but their downloads on their website are quite detailed: http://www.midlandfertility.com/?page=Information+Download

The counsellor I saw there (Kate) is brilliant and whereas in London you only get one free session and then they're about £60 each, they have all been free. I've lost count of how many I've had. She lives in Kenilworth and does sessions both at the clinic and at her house. I would thoroughly recommend going to see her - she's thorough and knowledgeable and really helps you think.

It is exciting to get started - I remember finally feeling I was doing something proactive rather than hoping/waiting... 

By the way (I'm sure Aweeze (Lou) will tell you about this too as she did this at MFS) you can do egg sharing at MFS, so the person you're donating to pays for your treatment. You have to be 35 and under to be able to do that, so that might be something to think of as well.

If you have any other questions, just say. As you may have realised, everyone on here is very friendly.
All the best
OneStep

/links


----------

